# Easy & gratis Photo-Sharing



## Jahannes2536 (10. November 2008)

Liebe Foren-Besucher,
mir ist aufgefallen, dass im Internet öfters mal die Frage aufkommt, was ist eine einfache Seite um Photos in ein Oline-Album zu laden und dieses an Freunde zu versenden.
Ich habe mich mal bei meinen Freunden umgehört. Neben dem oft benutzten Flickr, kamen wir auf die Seite MyAlbum. 
Dort kann man:
1. Kostenlos Bilder hochladen (500MB gratis Account)
2. Fotoalben online verwalten
3. Fotoalben an  Freunde versenden
4. Link zum Fotoalbum generieren lassen, um es so auf Foren und anderen Plattformen zu posten.
5. Wählen, ob das Album nur für Freunde, oder die ganze Community einsehbar ist.

Also diese Seite ist unseres Erachtens nach sehr einfach und schnell zu bedienen. Konzentriert auf die Basis-Funktionen. Nebenbei auch für Benutzer, welche nicht so vertraut mit dem Internet sind, leicht zu bedienen.

Viel Spass!! Und wenn jemand was besseres weiss - immer gerne!!

Ausserdem: Für alle die sich ein bisschen schwer tun - gibt es hier eine Photo Sharing Anleitung *als video bei youtube*. Geht nur 5min und erklärt wie einfach es ist fotos über das Internet zu versenden. (anhand des Beispiels MyAlbum.com)


----------



## chmee (10. November 2008)

Hmm, hört sich wie "kurz vor Werbung" an. Wird überprüft..

mfg chmee


----------



## Jahannes2536 (10. November 2008)

Das war nicht meine Absicht. tut mir leid, wenn es den eindruck gemacht hat. Ich mache bestimmt keine Werbung für flickr und myalbum. schliesslich sind das ja auch 2 konkurrenten


----------



## chmee (10. November 2008)

Ich gehe mal nicht vom Schlimmsten aus, Dein Text ist so schick übersichtlich, dass man denken könnte, er wäre "wohl überlegt" formuliert worden. mfg chmee


----------

